# Panama city classic



## KayakFishingClassicS (Jan 29, 2011)

Panama City Classic April 5
Presented by Old Town Canoes & Kayaks
Ocean Kayak & KC Kayaks
Hosted by The Buccaneers Beach Motel, Bar & Grill
2 Redfish & 2 Trout
Inshore/Offshore Arts Only
Thousands in Sponsor Gear Prizes
Captain's Meeting Online
Early Entry Fee Only $50
Launch Kayaks 7am or First Safe Light
Maps on ClassicS Website
CPR Weigh In Closes 2:30pm @ The Buccaneers Bar & Grill
Awards Following Weigh In
Register Now at Kayak Fishing ClassicS 
Lodging Host: The Buccaneers Beach Motel. Complete Information & Discount on ClassicS Website. 
The Kayak Fishing ClassicS will be awarding 12 kayaks this year
at the Invitational National Championship and the Johnson Outdoors
World Championship in Oct. & Nov. (6 kayaks at each event)


----------

